# Size up or size down for snowboard boots?



## Khalil Tran (Feb 6, 2017)

Size up or size down for snowboard boots? i wear a size 10


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Khalil Tran said:


> Size up or size down for snowboard boots? i wear a size 10


Hi Khalil,

The best way to approach snowboard boot sizing is by measuring your bare foot. Going off of a shoe size tend to create big problems (not only in boot sizing but also for all of your other gear which will be based of of your foot size). The simple answer is snowboard boot size will always be smaller than your Brannock shoe size BUT I would highly suggest that you take a barefoot length and width measurement and get this right. A lot more on that here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html

STOKED!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Measure the actual foot size and then follow the size chart. Shoe sizes are so different from brand to brand.


----------

